# Orlando Repticon this weekend Apr 8 & 9



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

This will be the last show in Orlando until December.

We'll be vending and giving a presentation. 

10% off admission to Orlando Repticon this weekend! 
Enter *RepticonOrl007* when you purchase your tickets online at repticon.com

Hope we see some of you there!


----------

